# Actuator Recommendations-Warnings...



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

I am using a 6ft SAMI for C Band Reception off 127W. I want to be able to motorize the Dish for a bit more flexibility. I have a polar mount on the way.

I would rather buy a good actuator that is overkill in case I move upwards in the future then buy one just to get by. Again, precision is critical, as this is only a 6ft BUD.

Are there any suggestions to top of line Actuators I should look at?

Any warnings about what to stay away from?

Thanks in Advance.


----------

